
Ask HN: Part-Time Freelancing as a Student? - JacobLinney
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m currently a high school student who loves to program (self-taught) and has done quite a few programming projects. I&#x27;m currently in a bit of a financial deficit and am looking to start freelancing.<p>I&#x27;ve done a large amount of work with General C# programming, a decent amount of Unity Programming, a sizeable amount of ASP.NET web development, and a little bit of PHP and WordPress development.<p>Are there any specific places I should know of to look for freelance work relating to those technologies? Or any places that talk about how to get started freelancing?<p>Thanks, Folks,
Jacob
======
mattbgates
Get a LinkedIn. Build up a portfolio on a personal website. Hop on Fiverr and
do some work there. Solicit on Craigslist or see what people are looking for.
Don't let them take advantage of them, but charge a fair price.

Web Design will definitely be one of your strongest points, especially
WordPress. The first website I ever did was for a charitable organization and
I never charged them. I even hosted their website for about 6 years before
they finally wanted their own web designer and host (they were located in
another country, and I'm in the USA).

My second website was $250 and with each website and the demands that came
with them, my price went up. I'm still relatively cheap in my pricing,
charging anywhere from $500 - $1200 for non-custom work, and of course, custom
work means touching of WordPress core code or theme code adds to the price.

Good business to get into... always keep learning. Keep this philosophy with
all your clients:

"If you are fair with me, I will be fair with you. Here is my price."

It has always worked for me.

You can also get a few small websites under your belt and go around your
neighborhood to local shops and ask them if they'd like a website. Good luck.

You can also get a shared host at a place like DreamHost (
[http://www.dreamhost.com/r.cgi?1405127](http://www.dreamhost.com/r.cgi?1405127)
) and charge a couple bucks a month or for the year for hosting. I charge my
clients $5 a month to host their websites. Not much, but it pays for your
hosting and other services on there.

~~~
JacobLinney
Wonderful, I'll definitely make a LinkedIn and start building a portfolio.
Thank you for the advice!

